# WLAN ohne Router/Accesspoint (2 PCs)?



## cater (2. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Laptop mit integrierter WLAN-Karte und einen normalten PC den ich dann evtl. eine WLAN Karte einbauen würde. Wenn ich diese beiden (nur diese) verbinden möchte, brauch ich dann zusätzlich noch einen Router oder Accesspoint oder reichen die beiden WLAN-Karten aus um eine Netzwerkverbindung herzustellen?

Ist die Reichweite so stark, dass der eine Laptop in der ersten Etage stehen kann ( kleines Fachwerkhaus) und der PC in der 4.? Also mit den schnurlos-Telefonen funktioniert das, ich schätze die Karten sollten genauso leistungsfähig sein oder?

Kenn mich noch nicht so richtig WLAN aus, von daher frag ich lieber bevor ich mir eine Karte für umsonst kaufe. Google kommt mir bei "Router  WLAN" immer mit DSL, aber das hab ich ja nich..

Danke für eure Hilfe
Carlo


----------



## TheNBP (2. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von cater _
> *Hallo,
> 
> ich habe einen Laptop mit integrierter WLAN-Karte und einen normalten PC den ich dann evtl. eine WLAN Karte einbauen würde. Wenn ich diese beiden (nur diese) verbinden möchte, brauch ich dann zusätzlich noch einen Router oder Accesspoint oder reichen die beiden WLAN-Karten aus um eine Netzwerkverbindung herzustellen?
> *


Ja, die zwei Karten reichen aus, ein Access Point wird nicht beötigt wenn die Karten im sogenanntent AdHoc Modus betrieben werden.
Man sagt das die Reichweite und der Datendurchsatz in diesem Modus nicht ganz so gross ist wie im Modus mit Access Point (Infrastructure Modus)



> _Original geschrieben von cater _
> *
> Ist die Reichweite so stark, dass der eine Laptop in der ersten Etage stehen kann ( kleines Fachwerkhaus) und der PC in der 4.? Also mit den schnurlos-Telefonen funktioniert das, ich schätze die Karten sollten genauso leistungsfähig sein oder?
> *


Nur weil Funktelefone über diese Distanz funktionieren heisst das noch lange nicht das auch WLAN darüber funktioniert, da es ein anderes Frequenzband ist. Störend wirken sich Metall und hoher Wassergehalt in den Wänden auf die Reichweite aus. Gerade bei Altbauten ist eben der Wassergehalt recht hoch.
Gefühlsmässig würde ich sagen es geht nicht vom 1. in den 4. Stock. durch alle Decken hindurch. Eventuell von Fenster zu Fenster oder mit einem Access Point in der Mitte der zu überbrückenden Strecke.
Letztlich hilft da auch nur ausprobieren. Also darauf achten das man die Hardware nach dem Kauf ggf. wieder zurückgeben kann.


----------



## cater (2. August 2004)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Ich habe mir heut mittag eine Karte gekauft und sie funktioniert tadellos. Die Reichweite wird als "Sehr gut" manchmal "Hervorragend" eingestuft. Liegt wohl auch daran, dass beide PCs an der selben Seite des Hauses stehen und die Wellen den Weg an der Wand lang laufen.

Geht diese Ad-Hoc Variante eigentlich auch mit 3 PCs? Die Verbindung ist ja optimal und den AP würde ich mir dann auch sparen, wenn ich mir noch eine Karte zulege.

Carlo


----------



## TheNBP (3. August 2004)

Ja, geht auch mit 3 oder mehreren WLAN Geräten. Problematisch ist nur das immer jede WLAN Karte zu jeder anderen WLAN Karte eine Funkverbindung haben muss.
In der Betriebsart mit Access Point muss lediglich jede Karte zum AP (also der Zentrale) eine funktionierende Verbindung haben.


----------

